# Second attempt at curing bacon



## Pit pixie (Aug 26, 2022)

Ok so I am going to pick up my belly pork for my second attempt at curing bacon.
These are the flavors I have but I am unsure what to use I like the sweetness in bacon, but don't know where to start


----------



## BigW. (Aug 26, 2022)

I'd do a very basic bacon to start.  If you want to increase the sugar %, go for it.  I believe this calculator was suggested in your other thread.  It works.



			DiggingDogFarm


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 26, 2022)

I agree with 
B
 BigW.
  Start with cure 1, salt and sugar...get that down then move onto more seasonings if you want. Possibly cut one belly in half or get 2, you could try different amounts of salt and sugar as long as you don't go below 1.5 % salt. That way you can get your salt and sweetness levels you prefer. 

Ryan


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 26, 2022)

I agree with a good base run. To me the first thing is to nail down salt so that no soaking is required. Then once that is established you can play with sugar, in many forms and combinations, until you are happy. I will caution that the higher the sugar the more burning you will have when pan frying. There needs to be a balance there.
I like a more savor flavor with a mild back hint of sugar or sweet, so I use 1.5% salt, .25% cure #1 and .75% sugar In a dry rub.

I would suggest that you cut up your belly pieces and play with sugars. Make one piece with 1.5% salt, .25% cure#1 and 1% sugar. The other the same but increase sugar to 2%. This will give you a base line to experience Of sugar sweetness.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 27, 2022)

Above have you covered, 
I just attached myself to so how it comes out with what you decide , because it is bacon .

David


----------



## Pit pixie (Aug 27, 2022)

On the Web site mentioned for the measurements, why does the cure measurement not change or allow you to change it?


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 27, 2022)

Without looking it up right now, it will only change when you change the weight of your meat. It has to stay constant with the weight of your meat for safety

Edit
Sorry I said this wrong it should always be .25% the amount you actually add to the mix changes not the %, hope I did not confuse you. 

David


----------



## Pit pixie (Aug 27, 2022)

Oh ok thank you.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 27, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> On the Web site mentioned for the measurements, why does the cure measurement not change or allow you to change it?


Curing nitrite can be applied in a range of Parts Per Million. 200ppm being the upper maximum. However bacon because it’s fried, typically, has different limits. When a cure solution is pumped into belly, like commercial bacon is made, the maximum in going nitrite is 120ppm. When dry curing with a rub, the maximum in going nitrite is 156ppm.

When we apply cure #1 at .25% to meat weight we are applying 156ppm nitrite. This is the safe level and is within the guidelines of the USDA for dry rub curing.


----------



## BobP325 (Aug 27, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> Ok so I am going to pick up my belly pork for my second attempt at curing bacon.
> These are the flavors I have but I am unsure what to use I like the sweetness in bacon, but don't know where to start
> View attachment 641934


I've done this 2x, as recently as 2 weeks ago and the results were excellent.           
3lbs Raw Pork Belly (skin Removed)
4 ½ teaspoons kosher salt
4 ½ teaspoons ground black pepper
3 tablespoons dark brown sugar
½ cup of maple syrup
¾ cup distilled water and lastly
½ teaspoon of Prague Powder #1

THE METHOD: In a mixing bowl (or directly into ziplock bag) add kosher salt, ground black pepper, dark brown sugar, maple syrup, distilled water and lastly ½ teaspoon of Prague Powder #1. Once everything has been well mixed pour it into a 1 gallon zip lock bag then add the pork belly.
Once everything is in the bag squeeze out the air as much as possible while coating the pork belly all over. Lastly, place the bag into a tray just in case there are any leaks in the bag and place it in the fridge for 3 to 5 days. I prefer 7 days.
Because the belly will release liquid as it sits in its brine, it will be important to flip the bag ever day that it’s in the fridge to help redistribute the juices and spices.
After 4 days in the fridge and a few flips this pork belly is fully cured and ready to prep for the smoke.
The next step is to rinse off the surface to remove any large deposits of salt. Dab it dry (you can sprinkle additional pepper onto the top for pepper bacon) and refrigerate uncovered, on a grill, overnight to develop a “pellicle”.
With that our pork belly is ready to be smoked set up for cooking at 225F. My preference is corn cob granules and cherry chips for smoking. Attach a digital thermometer into the thickest part of the pork belly so that you monitor the temp as it cooks.
Close the lid/door until the smoker has reached 225F then place the pork belly onto the grill rack in the middle position. Begin smoking at 225F. Smoke until the bacon internal temperature of 150F, about 2+ hours.

Remove the bacon and place it in the fridge for 2 hours or longer to cool for help with slicing.  It's ready to fry up for the feast or properly store.


----------



## DougE (Aug 27, 2022)

The 6.25% is just telling you that the calculator is based on curing salt containing 6.25% sodium nitrite. (Cure#1, Prague powder#1, Instacure#1, etc.)

The 156ppm is calculating the cure at 0.25% which is a good number as it allows a little wiggle room either direction without worrying about not having enough cure, or having an unsafe level of cure.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 27, 2022)

FYI, the ball park of nitrite for control of botulism is 80-140ppm....according to Fidel Toldra-one of the upmost authorities on the meat science of dry cured meats.


----------



## Pit pixie (Aug 28, 2022)

DougE said:


> View attachment 641974
> 
> 
> The 6.25% is just telling you that the calculator is based on curing salt containing 6.25% sodium nitrite. (Cure#1, Prague powder#1, Instacure#1, etc.)
> ...


I didnt understand the ppm at all so thank you for explaining this to me and the cure % is what was worrying g as it didn't change either but now I understand why. 
Thank you so much.
I have not started it yet, I was going to do this tomorrow I am going to split my meat down as I have 2.226kg so I am going to do two different ones.
One at 1.5 % salt and 2% sugar a d not sure what to do the second one at, any suggestions?


----------



## DougE (Aug 28, 2022)

I do mine at :
0.25% cure#1
1.5% salt
0.75% sugar

Another thing to be aware of with the diggingdog calc is that it's giving you total salt (cure#1+additional salt). If you were to enter 1.5% as your salt value, you will end up with 1.25% salt +0.25% cure#1=1.5% total salt. To get the same salt percentage I use, you would enter 1.75% as the salt value to get my 1.5% salt+0.25% cure. I just do my calculations myself since it only takes a couple minutes.

Some buckboard bacon I smoked yesterday.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 28, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> One at 1.5 % salt and 2% sugar a d not sure what to do the second one at, any suggestions?


I would suggest 1% sugar. I would also suggest passing the sugar through a coffee grinder so that it is very fine.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 28, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> I would suggest 1% sugar. I would also suggest passing the sugar through a coffee grinder so that it is very fine.


What does that do? Haven't heard that before.  Help penetrate more?

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 28, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> What does that do? Haven't heard that before.  Help penetrate more?
> 
> Ryan


More even distribution, dissolves faster....


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 29, 2022)

There is another way to safely cure bacon, that is by using a wet brine. This is the one I recommend to all newbies to start with, until they feel comfortable enough to dry cure. This also has the advantage of being super easy and foolproof. It was presented here by Pops, a dear, recently departed senior member of the forums.
I used it for the first few years I made bacon, and this fool couldn't make it fail.
(Note: this recipe calls for 1 cup of non-iodized table salt, per gallon of water. I find that a little too salty for my tastes, so I used a little over 1/2 cup.)

Pop's Brine


----------



## zwiller (Aug 29, 2022)

Pop's low salt is perfect for those new to curing.  HIGHLY recommended.  Keeps the math out until you want to learn more.  Taste is old school like the small country producers here and a little on the sweet side.


----------



## tbern (Aug 29, 2022)

thanks for bringing up "pops" method, appreciate it!!


----------



## Pit pixie (Aug 31, 2022)

thanks guys!

i have used the same  mix i used before 
https://www.homecuring.co.uk/collec...neral-purpose-curing-salt-for-cooked-products
this recommends using 25grams pre kg of meat, so i used 52 grams for my salt. 
which i think is about 5 times less than what i used on the last lot so fingers crossed this time it will work a lot better. 

i used about 60grams of brown sugar.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 31, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> thanks guys!
> 
> i have used the same  mix i used before
> https://www.homecuring.co.uk/collec...neral-purpose-curing-salt-for-cooked-products
> ...


From the link you posted, that cure mix is very much like European Peklosol curing salt, which also contains .6% nitrite. The maximum amount of Peklosol to be applied per Kg meat is 25g. This will net 150ppm nitrite, but will also net 2.5% salt. The minimum amount of Peklosol per Kg of meat is 12.5g this will net 75ppm nitrite and 1.25% salt by weight. So there is your range from maximum to minimum with the cure salt you are using.
Here is a table you can use for the Peklosol cure salt.







This is a table for both cure #1 (Top table) and European Peklosol (Bottom table) per 1 Kg of meat.

The picture of tables comes from the book “Home Production of Quality Meats and Sausages” by Stanley and Adam Marianski. I highly recommend this book for anyone interested in curing or preserving meats.


----------



## Pit pixie (Sep 2, 2022)

i have had a look over the book and going to purchase, i think it will help massively in my curing journey thank you.
Once cured how many days can you air dry before you smoke?


----------



## DougE (Sep 2, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> Once cured how many days can you air dry before you smoke?


I usually let it sit on a rack in the fridge over night but I have gone a couple days if I couldn't smoke the next day as planned.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 2, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> i have had a look over the book and going to purchase, i think it will help massively in my curing journey thank you.
> Once cured how many days can you air dry before you smoke?


Yes the book will help with everything you are wanting to learn. That book is a gold standard of curing and preserving books.

As far as drying goes, about 24 hours on a rack in the fridge is all you need, but you can go much longer than that. I dry cure my bacon on wire racks in the refrigerator, no plastic bag, for about 12-14 days then smoke them. I want them to dry like a dry cured product should be. Drying reduces water weight thus concentrating the cure and meat flavors.


----------



## Pit pixie (Sep 3, 2022)

So this is my belly so far I started the cure on Monday so it's day 5 or 6 now as it's Saturday.

I have a lot less liquid than last time, but I am using 5 times less salt so it makes sense there is less fuild. 

I was thinking about curing for 14 days and then dry in the fridge for 7.


----------



## Pit pixie (Sep 3, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Yes the book will help with everything you are wanting to learn. That book is a gold standard of curing and preserving books.


I have found this one on amazon 

is it the same as the one you have shown above?


----------



## Pit pixie (Sep 3, 2022)

Home Production of Quality Meats and Sausages https://amzn.eu/d/1GRuqti
Sorry wrong linke above


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 3, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> Home Production of Quality Meats and Sausages https://amzn.eu/d/1GRuqti
> Sorry wrong linke above


The title looks right, but the link doesn’t work for me.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 3, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> I was thinking about curing for 14 days and then dry in the fridge for 7.


That will work fine.


----------



## Pit pixie (Sep 16, 2022)

ok so this was on sunday after 13 days curing, i am going to leave it another week before i smoke it.

no smell and it is really starting to firm up.

cannot wait


----------



## tbern (Sep 16, 2022)

looking good!!


----------



## Pit pixie (Sep 17, 2022)

Ok so decided to smoke the belly today. This is my fire so far and what I am using. 
Charcoal to get it going then I'll be using the lump wood.
https://www.love-logs.













Going to give this 30 minutes to an hour to burn down so I get low smoking temp. Then going to pop on the belly.


----------



## mr_whipple (Sep 17, 2022)

Nice. I did a belly last Saturday but was too lazy to post pics.


----------



## Pit pixie (Sep 17, 2022)

I have tired this before but used to much salt in the curing g process so the end result was not great


----------



## mr_whipple (Sep 17, 2022)

You gotta double check your math when you cure stuff.  I always write down my numbers on a mini legal pad and double check the numbers on a calculator.  I cross them off one by one when making my cure so i don't get distracted and double or miss anything.


----------



## Pit pixie (Sep 17, 2022)

I used the cure manufacturer instructions this time so fingers crossed.
I have put her in the smoker now at appx 100°f......... we will see how it goes


----------



## tbern (Sep 17, 2022)

looks good, will follow along to watch


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 17, 2022)

I'm in for the finish...


----------



## Pit pixie (Sep 17, 2022)

So I took the belly off after 4 hours, I got a cheep thermometer to chuck inside the chamber so could do this belly. 
I think it did read right because at the 4 hour mark the fat started to render. 
However it's turned out fairly well I think.

What do you think? 
	

		
			
		

		
	












She is now resting in the fridge till tomorrow.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 17, 2022)

Nice color


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 17, 2022)

Good color. What wood did you use?


----------



## Pit pixie (Sep 17, 2022)

Thank you guys.

Cherry mainly. I got a package from the www.love-logs.com that had enough lumpwood, natural fire starters and cherry wood for an 8 hour smoke. 

So cherry wood I had a few apple chunks left from my last smoke I chucked on but I do not expect to taste that.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 17, 2022)

Cherry is great on bacon...gives that reddish color....


----------



## tbern (Sep 17, 2022)

looks super, great job!!


----------



## Pit pixie (Sep 17, 2022)

Thank you guys


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 17, 2022)

Looks great. Cherry mixed with pecan is my mix for most cured meats. The cherry brings the color and the pecan brings flavor. I’m watching to see how the fry test goes.


----------



## DougE (Sep 17, 2022)

Love that color the cherry gives bacon and smoked sausages. Nice job, and awaiting a cut shot and the final taste results.


----------



## Pit pixie (Sep 18, 2022)

Um......I cannot believe how well this has turned out. 
It tastes beautiful. Like a top quality shop bacon. 
I just need to find my own flavor now.



















Thank you so much for everyone's advice I wouldn't of been able to do this without any of you.


----------



## tbern (Sep 18, 2022)

it does look amazing and so delicious!!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 18, 2022)

Looks great! 
Flavors in bacon is kinda tough. While you can impart some subtle flavors it’s difficult to get them to shine through. Salt and sweet are about it. I use white pepper and granulated garlic, we like it but again in a thin slice of bacon it’s hard to taste in a big way.

Anyway, congratulations on your bacon. Keep us posted when you make more.


----------



## Pit pixie (Sep 18, 2022)

Thanks guys.

Can you flavor the meat with different flavor sugars? 

Maple sugar would add a maple flavor? 

I would like to try sweet with a little heat after taste, any ideas?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 18, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Can you flavor the meat with different flavor sugars?
> 
> ...


Give it all a go. I find it very difficult to get flavors like maple to really come through, though there, they are very faint. Really I just get the sweet from them. As far as heat goes you can use Chile powder or cayenne and I find it best to reapply these flavors after curing but before smoking. In the end it’s all great bacon anyways.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 18, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Can you flavor the meat with different flavor sugars?
> 
> ...


Best way I have found to get maple flavor on bacon is to literally spray real maple extract on the bacon, then hang in refrigerator to dry before the next cold smoke session. Do this 2-3 times and you will taste maple...


----------



## Pit pixie (Sep 18, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> . As far as heat goes you can use Chile powder or cayenne and I find it best to reapply these flavors after curing but before smoking. In the end it’s all great bacon anyways.


I think I will try cayenne powder. 
I added it to some beef gravey for the heat after taste and work well. 

Can you add more 'flavor' during curing?


----------



## Pit pixie (Sep 18, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Best way I have found to get maple flavor on bacon is to literally spray real maple extract on the bacon, then hang in refrigerator to dry before the next cold smoke session. Do this 2-3 times and you will taste maple...


I added 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Before I put the belly in the smoker.
I thought it would help the smoke stick to the meat and also help in the browning process when frying off.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 18, 2022)

Just be careful when frying....the syrup could scorch. I recommend frying on a low heat...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 18, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Best way I have found to get maple flavor on bacon is to literally spray real maple extract on the bacon, then hang in refrigerator to dry before the next cold smoke session. Do this 2-3 times and you will taste maple...


Two products I have read about but not used for maple flavor, that many people say they have had good success with are:

Mapleine maple flavoring

The other is Cook’s pure maple extract.


----------



## DougE (Sep 18, 2022)

Beautiful looking bacon. As others have said, spices other than salt and sugar aren't going to penetrate the meat much past the surface. When you add spices other than salt and sugar, they just lay on the surface and as thin as bacon is sliced, you aren't getting much additional flavor per slice.


----------



## Pit pixie (Sep 19, 2022)

Would scoring the fat on the belly before I start the curing process help the flavor get into the meat?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 19, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> Would scoring the fat on the belly before I start the curing process help the flavor get into the meat?


Give that a go. Without pumping cure solution you just are not going to get much flavor added.


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 19, 2022)

I've tried numerous ways to get maple flavor into bacon, without it tasting artificial. Maple syrup, either in the cure or brushed on before smoking did very little, other than burn the bacon quickly.
The latest thing I've tried is adding 2-3 tsp. of maple extract to the dry cure, to make a slurry. Still barely got any maple flavor. Got this from Amazon.


----------



## Pit pixie (Sep 23, 2022)

Thank you all for your help.
I took my first attempt to work. I work in a building merchants. I work with 16 blokes, they all said first one was to salty. The second attempt they have also tired and loved! 
Again thank you all so much for all your help


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 23, 2022)

Everyone loves streaky bacon.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 23, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> Thank you all for your help.
> I took my first attempt to work. I work in a building merchants. I work with 16 blokes, they all said first one was to salty. The second attempt they have also tired and loved!
> Again thank you all so much for all your help


I hope you are keeping a notebook on your progress. By weighing the cure salt and sugar and applying that in percentage to meat weight, you will make a very consistent product. One that is very repeatable, baring meat quality, but still, salt , cure and sugar will be the same over and again.

My favorite basic rub is:
1.5% sea salt
.25% cure #1
.75% sugar
very basic delicious bacon and always the same.
(I usually add granulated garlic and ground white pepper by eyeball for flavor)


----------



## DougE (Sep 23, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> I hope you are keeping a notebook on your progress. By weighing the cure salt and sugar and applying that in percentage to meat weight, you will make a very consistent product. One that is very repeatable, baring meat quality, but still, salt , cure and sugar will be the same over and again.
> 
> My favorite basic rub is:
> 1.5% sea salt
> ...


This! Keep notes on what works, and more importantly, what doesn't, and that basic bacon rub Eric uses is my go to. My bacon mostly turns out exactly the same batch to batch.


----------



## Cody_Mack (Oct 4, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> So I took the belly off after 4 hours, I got a cheep thermometer to chuck inside the chamber so could do this belly.
> I think it did read right because at the 4 hour mark the fat started to render.
> However it's turned out fairly well I think.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the Bacon production! You have the passion and you will do good as you move forward. And highly recommend to go ahead and invest in a decent thermometer unit; remote, measures grill temp and several food temps. It has taken my BBQ game, and cooking in general in fact, to a whole other level. Enjoy the bacon...nice color!

Rick


----------



## Cody_Mack (Oct 4, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Give that a go. Without pumping cure solution you just are not going to get much flavor added.


When you say solution, is it a basic brine with some of it injected, or is it just spices and enough liquid for injecting, then continuing with a dry rub? Commercial bacon is injected, huh?

Rick


----------



## DougE (Oct 4, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> When you say solution, is it a basic brine with some of it injected, or is it just spices and enough liquid for injecting, then continuing with a dry rub? Commercial bacon is injected, huh?
> 
> Rick


It would be done in a similar way to Dave's ham injection rather than a dry rub.


----------



## Cody_Mack (Oct 5, 2022)

DougE said:


> It would be done in a similar way to Dave's ham injection rather than a dry rub.



Thanks, I'll look that up.

Rick


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 5, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> When you say solution, is it a basic brine with some of it injected, or is it just spices and enough liquid for injecting, then continuing with a dry rub? Commercial bacon is injected, huh?
> 
> Rick


You can either mix a curing brine and inject or you can make up an injection based on something like un-salted vegetable broth at 10% of meat weight, add cure #1 at .25% to meat weight, salt at what percentage you like, sugar dissolve and inject it all into the meat all over.

Most all commercial bacon is injected with a stitch pump. This enhances the meat and insures they don’t lose meat weight, and is the fastest curing method. Commercial injected bacon also has to include a cure accelerator like ascorbic acid (sodium erythorbate) to make sure as little nitrite as possible is left in the bacon when complete. They also limit in going nitrite to 120ppm.


----------

